# Drean Unicommand 116



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola, me encuentro tratando de reparar un lavarropas, fin ese no es el caso el punto es que no se como se engancha el tambor de abajo en el engranaje o que hace tiene un resorte que empuja así arriba y yo necesito que baje y no se si le falta alguna pieza porque no encuentro o no me hago a la idea de como lo hace el lavarropa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2012)

No nos dijiste el modelo , ni de lavarropas  

Suporongo que es un fuzzy logic 

Esos tienen debajo un "termoactuador" eléctrico que enganchan el centrifugado (un simple bimetálico + su resistencia).


conjunto termoactuador 







termoactuador solo





Soporte del actuador





Eso va debajo de la polea , además de un engranaje de plástico que suele romperse o ensuciarse.

http://fallaselectronicas.blogspot.com.ar/2011/07/no-centrifuga-limpieza-caja-lavadora.html

Aqui ves un termoactuador instalado :


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 22, 2012)

gracias el video me re sirvio el termoactuador lo cambie y quedo. Demora 40 segundo en desplasar un piston que se encuentra en el mismo termoactuador y este mueve una lamina llevando un engranaje que engancha el tambor con el eje del motor comensando con el centrifugado el mismo termoactuador esta conectado en paralelo con la bomba de desagote con lo que mientras se va desagotando este va trabajando ojo el centrifuado tiene un sentido que al girar en sentido contrario al de lavado esto lo logra con un juego de cableado y el condensador de arranque permitiendo dos sentidos. este es termoactuador como el selenoide del la llave de llenado en la parte de enjuague son las que llevaron a que se quemaran los TriacTO-92 despues subo las fotos


Es un lavarropa Drean modelo es Unicommand 116 vos me dijiste que tenias un modelo subilo y lo vemos si se parece 

Atentemente SSTC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2012)

Los Drean son mas o menos todos lo mismo , cambia el número de pines de la plaqueta , te lo dejo aquí: 

Diagramas Planos electricos de lavarropas lavadoras 

Pero seguimos los comentarios acá !

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 23, 2012)

hay te dejo la placa de control como hago para medir los Triac. el que se ve reventado es el controla la llave de enjuague y los dos grande de lavado y centrifugado los otros dos por lo que vo son de la bomba y el tercero el de llenado de tanque


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2012)

En esos lavarropas , lo más común es que se cortocircuite la llave de la tapa , el bloquea-puerta.

Para probar los triacs te dejo un circuito de baja tensión y otro de línea.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-medir-triacs-41951/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuito-prueba-triacs-383/

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola dosme gracias por circuito use este 






y me sirvió de maravilla encontré uno mas de ellos quemado y ahora lo remplace y quedo andando,  por supuesto esto sumado al termoactuador que no sé si fue el causante del problema, pero la verdad para lo que es el equipo desconfió de que sea un buen producto este lavarropa automático 

como puedes ver para medir los triac solo soldé un par de cable a una fuente de 12Vcc una lámpara de moto en serie y una resistencia que al hacer contacto en gater este deje encendido el triac 

Ver el archivo adjunto 69924

Gracias DOSMETROS

Cordial saludo, atentamente SSTC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2012)

¡ Que bueno que lo sacaste funcionando ! 

Los triacs chicos los reemplazaste por grandes al final ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2012)

Si los remplace porque no pudieron conseguir esos dicen que si los mando a pedir a linier me los manda, pero tengo que comprar mas de 100 y dije naaaaaa conseguí los TIC226 y listo... quedo de diez

Atentamente SSTC


----------



## mricardo88 (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola gente tengoproblema con mi lavado hace unos días note que no encendía   correctamente pero encendió. Bueno me lavo perfectamente pero al día siguiente no volvió al encender. Reviso el cable de alimentación y esta en perfecto estado. Luego el capacitador de la placa de programación no se ve falla alguna actividad simple vista. Ahora me pregunto cual será el problema? No hay experto en electrónica recién me estoy iniciando en esto por favor necesito ayuda espero su respuesta gracias por su tiempo de lectura y escritura para responder.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2013)

Podría ser el seguro de la puerta 


Marca , modelo , tipo de lavarropas ?


----------



## mricardo88 (Abr 24, 2013)

Marca dream concep unicommand 116 automatico


----------



## fen2006 (Abr 24, 2013)

si te fallo una vez si funciono sin hacerle nada debe ser una soldadura floja si tiene tarjeta y si es con programador de reloj debe ser unterminal flojo... las de tarjetas electronicas normalmente fallan en el tranformador de la placa.


----------



## morta (Abr 25, 2013)

generalmente el procedimiento que hago para los lavarropas es: revisar traba de puerta, electroválvula de entrada, presostato y despues revisar la placa o el timer.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2013)

morta yo hago igual,pero antes de revisar la placa reviso si no tiene alguna prenda obstruyendo ,la bomba de desagote ,algunos tienen una tapa para limpiar el desagote


----------



## morta (Abr 25, 2013)

muchisísima razón si la bomba de desagote esta obstruida no arranca, es un lugar ideal para juntar monedas que quedan en los bolsillos de los pantalones.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 26, 2013)

en algunos modelos arranca,pero luego da error y hay queda,con ropa,agua,,,,
lo malo de los lavar-ropas es hay que ir a domicilio,
yo encontré medias,balas,encendedores,bombachas,pedazos de corpiños,monedas,arena,tierra,piedritas,aros,pendientes,hilos,etc,etc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2013)

Yo cada vez que limpio la bomba del mio me gano unas monedas


----------



## mricardo88 (Abr 26, 2013)

chicos les comento que la bomba no es porque dos días antes le abrí y  saque moneras, invisibles y nada mas. El que me dejo de andar despumes de lavar, fui a lo que me dijo "DOSMETROS" lo de la traba de la tapa esta rota(El mecanismo) porque la saque lo desarme y estaba mala según lo que vi y lo lleve a un técnico sale $185 el repuesto en mi ciudad. Así que el lunes cobro, lo cambio y luego les digo. 

PD: El tema de la placa si le saco una foto de alta definición me podrán decir si es o no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2013)

Con el traba puerta roto ya no anda !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 26, 2013)

asi es ,con el traba puerta ya no arranca el lavarropas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2013)

Esos traba puertas valen 50 pesos , te lo está cobrando ya colocado ?


----------



## mricardo88 (Abr 26, 2013)

Q HDP. De 1 que me vende a $185,00 se esta pagando 3 mas. No sin colocar, donde lo puedo conseguir si es posible en bahia blanca, me saldra mas barato pagando flete y el traba puerta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2013)

fijate en deremate


----------



## pulpoch (May 4, 2013)

generalmente son los traba puertas, en caso raro y tuve un problema con el motor de desagote que no servia mas y por ley de tres no permita arrancar, saque lo medi y ya no andaba, cambie y listo, otro fue con placa electronica que la manguerita de presostato estaba gastada y perdia presion por ende no activaba y saltaba un error que no me dejaba prender...Fijate, anda probando secuencial a lo que te dicen los compañeros y seguro encontras la falla...


----------



## mricardo88 (May 23, 2013)

Hola gente, despues de 3 semanas solucione el problema le habia cambiado el interruptor de puerta creo se llama asi. y seguia lo mismo, termino siendo la placa electronica que la compre por mercadolibre. Gracias por la ayuda y guia.


----------



## gringovich (Ago 4, 2014)

hola a todos. tengo un lavarropas concept unicommand 116. cuando lo enciendo gira directamente y no recibe ninguna orden mas. alguien sabe que podria ser??


----------



## dearlana (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola gringovich:

Tiene todo el aspecto de triac o tiristor cruzado.

Busca esos componentes y comprueba que no estén cruzados entre las patillas A y K.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 5, 2014)

gringovich dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos. tengo un lavarropas concept unicommand 116. cuando lo  enciendo gira directamente y no recibe ninguna orden mas. alguien sabe  que podria ser??


O quizas este en corto y hace el mismo efecto.


----------



## Condedenazca (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola a todos: Muchas gracias por compartir sus conocimientos. ¿Quisiera saber si alguien me puede responder que función cumple el termoactuador en un lavarropas drean? Muchas gracias nuevamente. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Acciona el centrifugado

Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 5, 2014)

Perdoná mi ignorancia, 2M. ¿Que es y como funciona ese termoactuador? Primera vez que lo siento nombrar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Me tocó cambiarle uno a mi sobrina política.

Sería como un minisolenoide , pero no es margético , es térmico , algo similar a los traba puertas de lavarropas. Que acciona o desacciona el centrifugado enganchando esos dientes plásticos con los de la polea :












http://linea-blanca.yoreparo.com/la...d-116-eje-roto-desarme-con-fotos-t590600.html

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 5, 2014)

Internamente lleva un resorte que es el encargado de devolver el embolo a posicion de reposo (embolo adentro) cuando se aplica tension internamente existe una resistencia tipo moneda pequeña que calienta un cilindro este en su interior lleva un poste metalico tipo piston  y con el calor comienza a salir con fuerza  y empuja el embolo plastico, el resorte lo regresa, lo que no tengo claro pues no lo pude desarmar es cual es el mecanismo dentro del cilindro, creo es un liquido que al calentarse se dilata y empuja el piston (suposicion mia) solo eso, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)




----------



## sergiot (Ago 6, 2014)

El del traba puerta es un PTC similar a los usados en el circuito de la bobina desmagnetizadora, los del centrifugado por lo que dicen puede ser como los actuadores de los climáticos en los viejos carburadores, que por temperatura del agua del motor hacia que un perno saliera hacia afuera y lo hacia con bastante fuerza, que tenían adentro, ni idea solo los he visto trabajar.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 6, 2014)

Chee, a mi edad me tengo que desaznar con estas cosas nuevas... Me gusta la comparación con los carburadores, aunque no se si sería así. 2M, lo desarmaste y todo? Gracias muchachos por las opiniones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Nops , esas son fotos de Internet , pero tienen un gran recorrido y muuuuuuuucha fuerza.

El que a mi me había tocado cambiar , al final había comprado el nuevo pero era un falso contacto en una de las patas , así que la limpié  y andó. Así que lo cambié por otra cosa (cuesta unos 150$ - 12 dol)


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 6, 2014)

El trabapuertas es diferente, lleva la misma resistencia pero calienta un bimetalico que al calentarse se dilata se arquea y sube una pestalla que es la que bloquea el seguro, yo lo desarme por eso coloque la explicacion, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 7, 2014)

Entrar en detalles de como funciona es algo complejo  pero es un tema de termo/hidráulico  como funciona la pieza ( y mejor la dejo ahi )

Se prueba fácilmente conectándolo a la linea directamente (220Vac)

En cuanto a que preguntaron si se puede desarmar si se puede desarmar facilmente, pero tengan mucho cuidado porque el resorte sale como una bala y en el peor de los caso se pueden perder las piezas yo para entender el mecanismo lo desarme de curioso y cuando en ese tiempo me dijeron el precio me arme de mañas para volver a cerrarlo y créanme que los deditos quedan doliendo 

Con respecto a lo que comento *2M* es verdad la fuerza que tiene es increíble, pero su respuesta es lenta por lo que alguna de las veces este es el culpable que en los automáticos no inicie el centrifugado porque el pistón no hizo todo su recorrido 


saludos. 

posdata: mas o menos es asi como funciona un thermo actuator


----------



## Jocla (Sep 24, 2016)

Amigos, he sacado el termoactuador para poder probarlo afuera, solo desconecté los cables y fácilmente salió, lo he probado y funciona, lo que me tiene medio complicado que no entiendo que es lo que empuja para accionar el centrifugado, lo instale nuevamente, le conecte 220 directo  veo que hace todo el recorrido pero no veo que accione nada, no creo haber perdido alguna pieza, me ayudan?


----------



## Jocla (Sep 24, 2016)

Amigos, he sacado el termoactuador para poder probarlo afuera, solo desconecté los cables y fácilmente salió, lo he probado y funciona, lo que me tiene medio complicado es que no entiendo que es lo que empuja para accionar el centrifugado, lo instale nuevamente, le conecte 220 directo veo que hace todo el recorrido pero no veo que accione nada, no creo haber perdido alguna pieza, me ayudan? ...


----------



## pepelui01 (Sep 26, 2016)

Fijate que esté enganchada la arandela que empuja el embrague.


----------



## ascolanix (Oct 1, 2016)

Hola gente, después de renegar un buen rato con mi lavarropas que no desagotaba encontré la falla, pero quiero asegurarme de que lo que vaya a hacer me va a solucionar el problema.
Dejo el relato de lo que hice para el que le interese  (quizá alguien tenga el mismo problema), pero si no tienen tiempo para leer tanto pueden ir directamente a LO IMPORTANTE.

RELATO:
Primero probé la bomba para ver si ahí estaba la falla y vi que funcionaba perfectamente  .
-Medí resistencia, daba normal.
-La saqué y conecté y giraba.
-La volví a meter al lavarropas, y la conecté a tensión manualmente para ver si desagotaba y efectivamente lo hizo.

Entonces me decidí por medir la tensión de los contactos que llegaban a la misma para ver que al momento de desagotar haya tensión, lo que nunca pasó  .
-Para esto puse el tester en tensión AC y (a través de un par de cables con pinzas cocodrilo  ) conecté a los cables que van a la bomba. (Los cables no estaban conectados a la bomba)

Desarmé la parte de la placa y medí que no estuvieran cortados los cables que iban desde la placa a la bomba.
-El tester en continuidad midiendo entre los pines de la placa (uno por uno) y los cables conectados anteriormente a la bomba (midieron continuidad ambos cables en ciertos pines).

No me quedó otra mas que mirar la placa. Seguí las pistas de la placa desde los "ciertos pines" (que iban a la bomba) a ver si no había ningún componente fallado y AHÍ LO ENCONTRÉ el triac de la foto (supongo que es un FT0107MN, como todos los otros de la placa) que tiene el plástico negro cachado y se ve el "cuadradito de metal"  .

LO IMPORTANTE:
En definitiva encontré ese triac *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* que justo va al pin que le da tensión a la bomba.
No me cabe duda que es el triac que esta roto, pero quisiera saber si viene repuesto del mismo y si cambiandoló no voy a tener el mismo problema más adelante (nada me garantiza que no haya otra cosa que este fallada).
La pregunta sería: Qué más podría estar funcionando mal?
Ademas me queda la duda de por qué se habrá roto, aunque imagino que es por haberse recalentado.

Les dejo la foto de la placa con varios triacs, una foto con un triac sano y otra con el que esta roto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 1, 2016)

Sacalo y fijate que las resistencias que van a los pines esten sana, por otro lado proba que la bomba funcione correctamente, conectandola directamente a la línea.
La mejor forma de probar, para la prueba que hiciste es quitar la bomba y poner una lámpara de unos 25W, proba la bomba a traves de una lámpara grande si gira y no hay problema probala directo si todo bien cambia el TR y todo volvera a la normalidad, es común que se rompa ya que trabajan muy cerca del límite


----------



## victor driusssi (Oct 2, 2016)

probá el bloqueapuertas que no esté en corto. fijate los pines que no esten fogoneados. de ultima cambialo.


----------



## raulm (Ene 2, 2017)

buena tengo problema con el lavarropa es un drean concept unicomand, el mismo enciende se empieza a llenar de agua pero no empieza lavar nunca, solo se llena de agua, probe desagotarlo y eso si lo hace... Gracias, saludos ...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2017)

Si llena de agua bien y se detiene y no arranca el motor, es probable que el triac, que lleva en la placa este dañado. 
Antes deberias verificar que el cableado al motor esta correcto, y que el motor esta en perfectas condiciones, ahora supongo que no se siente ningún ruido, has quitado la tapa posterior???? verificaste que la correa no este cortada???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2017)

También ocurre cuando falla el tacómetro del motor . . .


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2017)

Si pero cuando falla intenta arrancar o arranca sin control,  pero no es el caso de este modelo, es un monocomando con una placa sencilla sin demasiadas complicaciones.
Utiliza un motor "normal", es decir un jaula de ardilla





Este es el motor


----------



## pepelui01 (Ene 2, 2017)

Yo no me olvidaría del blocapuerta. Si este no acciona, no funciona el motor. Probaría de hacerlo funcionar en centrifugado, si no arranca, me tiro de cabeza al blocapuerta. Ya que si fueran algunos de los triac del motor, sería muy raro que los 2 estén mal ( son los que están en el disipador ).


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2017)

Este modelo si te fijas en las fotos no lleva bloquedor de puerta ya que es de carga superior.
Si van a opinar genial! pero hay que hacerlo en función del modelo en cuestión, ya que lo que aplica a otros modelos para nada sirve y solo abulta el post imnecesariamente.


----------



## pepelui01 (Ene 3, 2017)

Perdón pandacba, se me mezcló con el Modelo 256, que la carcaza es casi exactamente igual, de carga Superior, y SI tiene blocapuerta.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2017)

Es que hay tantos modelos que difieren en pequeñes a veces y confunde. donde por fuera son prácticamente identicos pero tienen distinta configuración


----------



## electronicamario (Feb 4, 2017)

en este lavarropas se suelen cortar los cabes del motor en la parte de abajo donde estan sujetos al chapon que sostiene la cuba. hay un precinto alli y se suelen cortar los cables. es lo primero a probar. luego se puede probar el motor que ya lo tienes sacado conectando el capacitor o condensador de 14 mf que esta donde estaba la placa electronica y se lo conectas al motor en los cables amarillo y rojo. a continuacion conectas un cable a el azul y otro al amarillo y el motor debe girar hacia un lado. siempre con el capacitor conectado. si conectas al rojo el cable que antes conectaste al amarillo debe girar en elotro sentido. aca esta el circuito


----------



## electronicamario (Feb 4, 2017)

esta falla puede ser provocada por la bomba tambien por elblocapuerta y por eltermoactuador que permite el centrifugado. estadisticamente lo que mas falla es elblocapuerta y le sigue labomba de seagote. siendolo menos frecuente, pero no menos posible que la causa sea el termoactuador, en especial si hay fuga de agua por eleje central. revisa todo esto  tres cosas son antes de volver acolocar la placa reparada. porque se puede volver a quemar.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Dic 16, 2019)

Hola queridos amigos del Foro.

Regreso después de un largo tiempo de inactividad, esperando que todos estén

bien de salud y trabajo.

Luego de haber estado navegando sobre nubes de úbeda, aterrizo intespestivamente

en este sitio que se parece el mas adecuado a mi consulta.

Tengo un lavarropas *Dream Unicommand 116, *que lamentablemente no realiza el

programa de desagote.

Según lo que puedo leer en estos post , lo primero a revisar sería la bomba y luego

el bloqueador de puerta. , según puede leerse en las experiencias del *Sr. ascolanix* .

No obstante el *Sr.pandacba* , sugiere cambiar el Triac que permite dar funcionamiento

a la misma.

Consecuente con ello, voy a tirarme a la pileta, no para lavar a mano, sino para ver

si tengo suerte y no tenga que cambiar ningún componente de montaje superficial

que no se hacer y que además no tengo las herramientas.

*Aprovecho este post para desearles a todos Muy Feliz Navidad y Un Año Nuevo

Lleno de prosperidad y Paz, junto a vuestros seres amados.*

Dios los Bendiga.

Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2019)

Triac de montaje superficial lo reemplazás por uno común !


----------



## peperc (Dic 16, 2019)

primero venian las placas con triacs encapsulado TO 220 ( como un tip 226D) .
luego encapsulados TO 92 ( como un bc547) 
y ahora montaje superficial......

y obvio que se queman, como pasto seco .
me parece que pepe Drean lo hace a proposito !!!


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Dic 16, 2019)

Hola *Sres. DOSMETROS y peperc.*
Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones.
Pronto , voy a subir imágenes de la placa en cuestión, para ver si me ayudan a identificar
el TRIAC que está embromando.  No obstante , antes de ello me gustaría revisar el funcionamiento
de la bomba de desagote, para lo cual tengo que sacar la tapa trasera, que se destornilla con un
TORX (punta hueca), NO me explico porque las fábricas lo hacen tan difícil.
A veces pienso que es mas fácil desmontar una nave espacial.
Muchas Gracias a ambos.
Que Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Martin1979 (Abr 30, 2020)

Buenas noches quisiera consultarle una duda, el lavarropas drean concept unicommand 116 no me.centrifuga probé el blocapuerta directo y me.olvide de anotar donde iban ubicados el cable negro y el blanco doble, cual iba de frente y cual atrás, alguien me.podria sacar esa duda. Gracias


----------

